
Is Cross-Laminated Timber (CLT) the Concrete of the Future? - rapnie
https://www.archdaily.com/922980/is-cross-laminated-timber-clt-the-concrete-of-the-future
======
harimau777
I'd be concerned that any adhesives used in the lamination would outgas toxic
chemicals. My understanding is that the adhesives in plywood release
formaldehyde.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Not in significant quantities:

[https://apawood-europe.org/products-trademarks/plywood/new/](https://apawood-
europe.org/products-trademarks/plywood/new/)

Cancer caused by formaldehyde exposure is shown to occur at high exposures:

[https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-
prevention/risk/s...](https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-
prevention/risk/substances/formaldehyde/formaldehyde-fact-sheet)

------
dang
Related and recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21182971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21182971)

~~~
rapnie
Also related (posted by me):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21359347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21359347)

The documentary referenced in the comment was really inspiring and led me to
post here (unfortunately it is in Dutch)

